

‘Three Cups of Tea’ advice for Obama - curtis
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34238313/ns/us_news-giving/

======
tptacek
We flagged out a post by Phil Greenspun with the same content. I don't think
MSNBC is _more_ Hacker-centric.

